# trucks?



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

How do you know what to buy if you want meatal trucks on your trains cars and couplers too? Too many questions and too little time!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you talking HO scale here?

For couplers, Kadee is the gold standard. The #5 is their standard coupler; this fits most applications.
Their #58 has a smaller, more scale-size head.

The 148 is the same as the 5, but with integral wire "whisker" springs, instead of the old separate folded bronze centering spring. The 158 is the whisker version of the 58. Everything else is just a variation to handle situations where a 5/58 doesn't fit properly.

In terms of trucks, most modellers use metal wheelsets in the original plastic side frames. Inter mountain wheelsets work pretty well in most frames. Most freight care run on 33" wheels; larger 100-ton capacity cars and passenger cars use 36" wheels.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cv_acr has stated it very well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
It's the same answers I would give you.


----------



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello, new guy here.

I've been wanting to get into HO scale trains for years now. I am an action figure collector and miniature wargame modeller. But trains have been something I have wanted to delve into.

Instead of jumping in headfirst and buying a really nice engine, I wanted my first purchase to be a lower end ready to roll set for my initial trials and tribulations and to get acquainted with the hobby. Also, I have four small children that love my toys as much as I do so I wanted something they could enjoy with out me freaking out every time they get near. 

I live in Southwestern VA and a lot of the nearby trains are Norfolk Southern so I decided to get the Bachmann Thoroughbred set. Online, the lowest price I could find was in the upper $60 range. I lucked out and found one last night locally for $57.77.

I set it up last night and tried it out. I found myself wanting to better the set already, new tracks, more cars, etc. My biggest hangup so far are the plastic trucks and wheels (see, I eventually get around to being on topic). My question is should I just switch out the wheels and axles for metal ones or should I (can I?) switch out the truck assemblies. If so, what do you recommend? 

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Go with metal wheels first. As you progress in knowledge and become more brave in doing more work, then start making other changes.


----------



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> Go with metal wheels first. As you progress in knowledge and become more brave in doing more work, then start making other changes.


Thanks for the reply!

My only reservation to changing out just the wheels is that the trucks that came on it seem cheap and flimsy (I guess I did buy a cheap starter train). One truck on the caboose seems slightly warped and the axle/wheel assembly is always popping off.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Set the car on a peice of glass or mirror if not all the wheel flanges touch, then you have a warped truck.
Most of the time it's just the wheel sets causing the problems not the trucks.
If your going to change out the trucks I would go Kadee all the way.


----------



## Mainliner (Dec 26, 2012)

Plastic .. the bane of modern civilization! 

You can true the truck with a hair dryer. 

Remove the truck and place it on a flat surface. Slowly heat it with the hair dryer and flex it into shape and check it again. Repeat until the wheels all make contact without any outside influence. 

While you have that truck off you may wish to lube the journals. I use RemOil with teflon. Spray some RemOil into the cap and use a Q Tip to apply to the journal bearing. Don't go crazy, just apply until wet, insert the axle in the truck and wipe dry with a paper towel. (don't forget to wipe out the cap of the Remoil can.)


----------

